# South German Moorheads



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

I imported some blue South German Moorheads this year, here is a photo of a few of the 2013 young raised from them. Also molting and not cooperating this afternoon in the small pen so the photo is not of high quality.

Link


----------



## jafacanyan (Jul 17, 2013)

really nice looking birds. how much does it cost to import birds? what is the process


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Importing*

We have used a couple of stages in the importing process. We line up the birds from breeders in Germany through friends or contacts, have the birds gathered and sent to Holland for quarantine, then they go to Canada for quarantine then trucked over the border and mailed to us from the US. The least amount of the cost is actually the price of the birds, the breeders I have bought birds from in Germany and England have always been very reasonable. the shipping, quarantine and handling can run $300-$800 per bird, depending on quantity and whether other shipments can be bundled.

The Rare Breeds Pigeon Club is considering handling some group imports of a few breeds every year or every other year.

Link


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

this breed is a beauty


----------



## jafacanyan (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

